# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  قراءة الكتاب عدة مرات عند أهل العلم

## أبو مالك العوضي

قال الملول للراسخ: العلم أكثرُ من أن يكرَّر منه شيءٌ!
فقال الراسخ للملول: العلم أمنعُ من أن يثبت بلا تكرار!

وقديما قال الإمام البخاري: لا أعرف من ذلك إلا نهمة الرجل وإدامة النظر

وسمعنا مشايخنا يستشهدون بقول الناظم:

فأدم للعلم مذاكرة ......... فدوام العلم مذاكرته
من حفظ العلم وذاكره ......... حسنت دنياه وآخرته


وأما الكتب التي تحملك على قراءتها مرارا، فهي:

- كتب الأحاديث والسنن؛ لكثرة من يشتغل بها من أهل العلم، سماعا وإسماعا، ورواية ودراية، وبحثا وشرحا وغير ذلك، وفي تراجم أهل العلم من ذلك الكثير، فبعضهم ختم البخاري تسعين مرة، وبعضهم ختم مسند أحمد ست مرات إلى غير ذلك.

- الكتب المختصرة أو المتون، فإنها عادة تكون صعبة الألفاظ معقدة التركيب فتحملك على قراءتها كثيرا حتى تفهم المراد فقط، كالقاموس المحيط، ومختصر التحرير، ومتن خليل، وتسهيل الفوائد.

- الكتب المحكمة الممتعة الأسلوب، فهي كالسحر في عين مطالعها، وكالعسل في فم قارئها، وكالنشوة في نفس كاشفها، كصيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي، وتهذيب الأخلاق لابن حزم، وكليلة ودمنة لابن المقفع، ووحي القلم للرافعي، وأباطيل وأسمار لمحمود شاكر، وغيرها.

- الكتب المطولة الجامعة، فتحملك على تكرار قراءتها لطولها كي تثبت، كما يحكى عن الشيخ حماد الأنصاري أنه قرأ فتح الباري عشرين مرة، وعن الشيخ ابن باز أنه قرأ شرح النووي مرارا، وعن الشيخ حسن أبي الأشبال أنه قرأ مجموع الفتاوى مرارا، وعن الشيخ أحمد حطيبة أنه قرأ المغني مرارا. وبعض الإخوة معنا هنا في الملتقى قرأ لسان العرب مرتين، وبعضهم سير أعلام النبلاء مرتين، وغير ذلك.

- الكتب المتفننة المستطردة، التي تخرج بك من باب من العلم إلى غيره، فلا يجد الملل إليك سبيلا، وذلك ككتب الجاحظ وابن قتيبة والمبرد، وكتب الأدب عموما، ويحكى عن حافظ إبراهيم الشاعر أنه قرأ كتاب الأغاني كاملا مرتين.

- الكتب التي تميزت عن غيرها في بابها، كجامع بيان العلم لابن عبد البر، والموافقات للشاطبي، وإعلام الموقعين لابن القيم، والروض الباسم لابن الوزير اليماني، وغيرها.

- كتب التخصص الأساسية، وهي الكتب الأمهات في كل علم من العلوم، ولذلك تجد من أساتذة النحو مثلا من قرأ كتاب سيبويه مرارا كثيرة، وقرأت الإنصاف لابن الأنباري مرتين.

- الكتب العجيبة الغريبة التي يشدك اسمها، ككتاب (الخالدون مائة أعظمهم محمد) الذي ترجمه واختصره أنيس منصور، و(الصعقة الغضبية على منكري العربية) للطوفي، و(كتب غيرت العالم)، و(غرائب وطرائف الكتب) و(مذكرات دجاجة)، إلى غير ذلك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

--------------
وبعض النحويين كان يختم كتاب سيبويه مرة كل أسبوعين

والمزني صاحب الشافعي قرأ الرسالة للشافعي سبعين مرة، ويقال: خمسمائة مرة

ويحكى عن النووي أنه طالع الوسيط للغزالي أربعمائة مرة!

وابن سينا الفيلسوف قرأ كتاب ما وراء الطبيعة لأرسطو أربعين مرة

وبعض المستشرقين قرأ كتاب الأغاني للأصفهاني نحو عشرين مرة

وبعض المحدثين قرأ صحيح البخاري تسعين مرة

ويُحكى عن الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله أنه قرأ فتح الباري عشرين مرة

ويقال إن الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله أنه قرأ شرح مسلم ثلاثين مرة

والشيخ أحمد حطيبة قرأ على الطلاب المغني لابن قدامة ثماني مرات، ومنار السبيل بضع عشرة مرة

--------------
ويا ليت الإخوة يضيفون فوائدهم في هذا الباب

----------


## ابن مفلح

أحسن الله إلى شيخنا الكريم.
في كتاب الشيخ علي العمران وفقه الله "المشوق إلى القراءة وطلب العلم "فصل في تكرار قراءة الكتاب الواحد المرات كثيرة ص89 وما بعدها .
وعقد بعده فصلا في تدريس الكتاب الواحد المرات الكثيرة.
وفيهما لطائف وفوائد.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك يا سيدي الفاضل

وليتك تخبرنا كم مرة قرأت الزاد أو الروض أو المنار (ابتسامة)

أنا عن نفسي منار السبيل بالعافية مرة واحدة (ابتسامة)

وليت الإخوة يتحفوننا بتجاربهم في هذا الشأن، وقد ذكر الأستاذ (محمد رشيد) أنه قرأ الاختيار للموصلي ست مرات.

----------


## ابن مفلح

نفع الله بكم يا شيخنا الحبيب.

الزاد قرأته مرات تفوق العدد من أجل مراجعته .
والروض قرأته مرات كثيرة جدا أيضا لم أعدها لكثرتها وشرحته عدة مرات ودائما أراجعه وأعلق عليه وأحبه جدا .
وأما المنار فليس لي به عناية ولا قرأته كاملا أصلا ولا يروق لي حقيقة  وإنما أرجع إليه لحاجة الإخوة الدارسين .
وأما الدليل نفسه فقد شرحته مرة واحدة.
وهو متن ظلمه شراحه!

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قرأت كتاب "رجال حول الرسول" لخالد أحمد خالد  أكثر من عشر مرات  في الإعدادي قبل الاستقامة...
وكتاب" صفحات من صبر العلماء" على شدائد العلم والتحصيل للشيخ عبد الفتاح أبي غدة حوالي ست مرات 
وقد لخصته مرتين في مذكرات 
هذا ماأستحضر ... وأعتذر  إن كان الكتابان غير داخلين في تصنيف "الكتب العلمية المحضة"

----------


## ظــاعنة

قليلا ما أفعل ذلك ..
أشكرك على هذه الإفادة .

----------


## أبو حماد

العلامة محمود شاكر قرأ لسان العرب قراءة درس على أحد شيوخه ثلاث مرات، كما نقل ذلك عنه الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ، وسمعت أن الشيخ ابن عثيمين قرأ الروض المربع سبع مرات قراءة درس على مشائخ مختلفين.

أما أكثر الكتب قراءة على الإطلاق فهو كتاب الطهارة من الزاد ومن عمدة الفقه، فلا تكاد تجد طلبا إلا وقرأها دون أن يتم الكتاب إلا قليلا.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

حدثنا الشيخ  العلامة محمد جميل أنه كان في مجلس وكان من الحاضرين العلامة محمود شاكر  وتكلم بعض الصعيديين في مسألة ونسبها للشافعي في الأم ..فقال  محمود شاكر لقد قرأت كتاب الأم كذا وكذا مرة قراءة تركيز وفهم بالغين ولم أجد فيه هذا القول    .....
نسيت كم مرة ذكر شيخنا جميل وقريبا سأسأل أحد زملائي  عن العدد

----------


## طالب علوم الحديث

> نفع الله بكم يا شيخنا الحبيب.
> 
> الزاد قرأته مرات تفوق العدد من أجل مراجعته .
> والروض قرأته مرات كثيرة جدا أيضا لم أعدها لكثرتها وشرحته عدة مرات ودائما أراجعه وأعلق عليه وأحبه جدا .
> وأما المنار فليس لي به عناية ولا قرأته كاملا أصلا ولا يروق لي حقيقة وإنما أرجع إليه لحاجة الإخوة الدارسين .
> وأما الدليل نفسه فقد شرحته مرة واحدة.
> وهو متن ظلمه شراحه!


الأخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع ،و أنا منذ فترة و أنا أقول لكثير من المدرسين و المعلمين عن هذا المنهج و أنه منهج العلماء الأوائل و نتائجه لا ينكرها أحد ..

و الأخ ابن مفلح هلا شرحت هذه الفقرة المقتبسة من كلامك بارك الله فيك ، فلم لا يروق لك المنار و كيف ظلم الشرح ؟ مع أني سمعت الكثير عنه و أن كثير من العلماء و طلبة العلم اهتموا به و قرأوه

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالله المحمد

جزاك الله خيرا 

لما شرع القارئ على الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله في الحموية قال للشيخ سبق قرأناها يا شيخ

قال نحن بحاجة إلى إعادتها مئة مرة !

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

ذكرتم- يا أبا مالك - كتاب أباطيل وأسمار ضمن الكتب الماتعة
وقد حاولت أن أقرأه فلم أستسغه لصعوبته
فهل تعني ما تقول بأنه في مصاف كتاب وحي القلم؟
وأما تكرار الكتب
فعند الصينيين مثل وهو لأن كتابا عشر مرات خير من أن تقرأ عشرة كتب
ونقلت عن العقاد
وللأسف فأنا ممن وصمهم الشيخ العوضي: بالملولين
فيندر أن أكرر كتابا أكثر من مرتين
إلا لغرض تقييد الفوائد ومراجعة التعليقات لنقلها في كناش خاص
وأما المتون فتحتاج إلى إعادة قراءة على الأشياخ للاستفادة من التعليقات
لا لغرض الإعادة

----------


## ابن رجب

بارك الله فيك ابا مالك على اختيارك لهدا الموضوع الماتع ,,,

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ذكرتم- يا أبا مالك - كتاب أباطيل وأسمار ضمن الكتب الماتعة
> وقد حاولت أن أقرأه فلم أستسغه لصعوبته
> فهل تعني ما تقول بأنه في مصاف كتاب وحي القلم؟


أحسن الله إليكم شيخنا الكريم
هذا عجيب! فكتاب (أباطيل وأسمار) من الكتب التي لم أستطع تركها إلا بعد أن أنهيتها، وهو أروع من وحي القلم من وجهة نظري، وسبحان من خلق البرايا وجعلهم مختلفي المشارب، وكثيرا ما يقولون: لولا اختلاف الأذاق لبارت السلع.
وقد ذكرني هذا أن أستاذنا (أبا فهر السلفي) ذكر أنه قرأ كتاب (أباطيل وأسمار) خمس مرات!

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

قسم من البداية لابن رشد مرتين ( أبواب : الطهارة ، والصلاة )
لا تحزن لعائض القرني ، قرأته مرات
والمجموع لابن تيمية مرة واحدة = وبعض المواضع أشكلت علي فتركتها إلى حينها
والسير للذهبي مرتين ، وأنا في ثالث قراءة للكتاب ، ولا أمل منه !!!

----------


## فوزي زماري

بارك الله فيكم
لا تحزن مرتان.
بعض المجلدات من منهاج السنة النبوية عدة مرات.
المختارات السلفية من شروح الواسطية ـ وفيه ست شروح ـ مرتان.

----------


## عصام البشير

> هذا عجيب! فكتاب (أباطيل وأسمار) من الكتب التي لم أستطع تركها إلا بعد أن أنهيتها، وهو أروع من وحي القلم من وجهة نظري ..


أحببت أن أوافق الشيخ أبا مالك في رأيه هذا، مع علمي أن الأذواق تختلف في مثل هذا كثيرا.
وقد حدث لي مع كتاب (أباطيل وأسمار) نظير ما وقع للشيخ الكريم.
ومثله كتاب (المتنبي) - مع الرسالة المطبوعة بين يديه - فقد قرأته دفعة واحدة، وأسرني منهجه وأسلوبه.
أما مجموع مقالات أبي فهر، فقد حدث لي معها نقيض ذلك - مع أن السبب فيهما واحد!!
وذلك أنني ما إن شرعت فيها حتى حملت هم الانتهاء منها، فأنا مذ ذاك الحين، أقرأ مقالا أو اثنين ثم  أجبر نفسي على التوقف !
فإذا رأيت في صدر المقال: (من مذكرات عمر بن أبي ربيعة)، تريثت قليلا أستعد لتلقي تلك السعادة الغامرة التي أجدها عند قراءة تلك المذكرات.
(وللناس فيما يعشقون مذاهب).

----------


## محمد العفالقي

معذرة شيخي أبا مالك ما سمعت من الشيخ ابن باز وقرأته كذلك أنه قرأ شرح مسلم للنووي أكثر من ثمانين مرة _ والأمر سهل 
-راجع كتاب جوانب من سيرة الإمام ابن باز للحمد والموسى !

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> معذرة شيخي أبا مالك ما سمعت من الشيخ ابن باز وقرأته كذلك أنه قرأ شرح مسلم للنووي أكثر من ثمانين مرة _ والأمر سهل 
> -راجع كتاب جوانب من سيرة الإمام ابن باز للحمد والموسى !


لو جربتَه فلن تجده سهلا (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> فإذا رأيت في صدر المقال: (من مذكرات عمر بن أبي ربيعة)، تريثت قليلا أستعد لتلقي تلك السعادة الغامرة التي أجدها عند قراءة تلك المذكرات.


*أما المذكرات فجنس آخر يا أبا محمد ويا أبا مالك ويا عشاق العربية جميعاً...

ولا والله لم تتركني روعتها حتى فازت مني بما هو أكثر من تكرار القراءة؛فصرت أحفظ مقاطع كاملة منها وحفظت الحلقة التي عن عروة بن الزبير عن ظهر قلب..

فلله در أبي فهر وبيانه....*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يقال إن بعض العلماء قرأ صحيح البخاري سبعمائة مرة !!
قلت في نفسي عندما قرأت ذلك : هذا يقارب ثلاثة آلاف مجلد !
فمن منا قرأ ثلاثة آلاف مجلد أصلا؟!

----------


## أبو يوسف العتيبي

سمعت الشيخ محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي وهو يتحدث عن والده
 يقول: مات وفي مكتبته قرابة ثلاثة آلاف مجلد ما منها كتاب إلا وقرأه من جلدته إلى جلدته!!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسن الله إليك

الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي من النوادر التي قل أن يجود الزمان بمثلها.
وكما ذكر الشيخ بكر أبو زيد: ملئ علما من رأسه إلى قدميه.

----------


## أبو القاسم

أحسن الله إليكم..
مما يجدر ذكره هنا
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يرخص لعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما أن يختم القرآن في أقل من ثلاث ليال
فهذا حال أعظم الكتب..
ويستفاد من ذلك أمور:-
1-أن مجرد تكرار القراءة قد يكون قليل الفائدة مالم يكن مقرونا بتدبر وتفكر وحفظ للمهمات
2-أن الكتاب كلما جلّ قدره..كانت الحاجة لإعادة قراءته أكبر..
3-أن تكرار القراءة يفتق الذهن عن معانيَ جديدة لم تكون خطرت من قبل..وربما لم يقصدها الكاتب نفسه
4-أن القرآن أولى الكتب بالتكرار والمعاهدة..فهو حبل الله المتين ولا يشبع منه العلماء ولا تنتهي عجائبه ولا يخلق عن كثرة الرد
فمن زهد في ذلك بدعوى تطلب العلم فهو مغبون..ويوشك لبركة علمه أن تمحق
5-أن التوسط النوعي أحسن من الاستكثار العددي..

والله أعلم

----------


## نضال مشهود

هلا أنبأنا أحد بأخبار الشيخين عائض القرني وعبد الكريم الخضير في هذا الصدد ؟

----------


## خالد المرسى

سمعت من شيخنا سلمان العودة  أن العقاد يقول لأن اقرأ كتاب واحد ثلاث مرات أحب الى من أن أقرأ ثلاث كتب
يقول الدكتور احمد عبد الرحمن القاضى فة مقدمة كتابه ثمرات التدوين   من مسائل بن عثيمين  مع انها اجوبة مختصرة جدا
وأما طريقتي في التدوين، فهي أن أهيئ جملةً من المسائل التي أشكلت علي، أو أوصاني بعض الناس بسؤاله إياها ، فأطرحها عليه في المجلس الواحد، ثم أكتب الجواب؛ إذ الغالب أنها أجوبة مختصرة ، بعبارات محددة . وربما سمعت في ذات المجلس أسئلةً من إخواني طلبة العلم ، فأقيد السؤال والجواب. وأما الإجابات الطويلة، فإني أقوم بتسجيلها صوتياً . فإذا عدت إلى المنزل ، بادرت بفتح صفحة جديدة ، وجعلت أعلاها البسملة ، ثم في يمين السطر العلوي ذكر الزمان ، وفي يساره ذكر المكان ، ثم بيضت ما قيدت في المجلس ، وأسندت كل سؤال إلى ملقيه ، إن وجد ، كما في النموذج المرفق ، لأول صفحة من هذه المدونات ، وآخر صفحة . فبلغ مجموع الصفحات مائتين وعشر صفحات في الأصل .
وقد ظللتُ أرجع إلى هذه الأجوبة المفيدة ، أستنير بفقه شيخنا في مختلف النوازل المماثلة ، والمشابهة ، في حياته ، وبعد وفاته . ولما اطلع عليها بعض إخواني من طلبة العلم ، دعاني إلى إخراجها ، ونشرها ، لتعم بها الفائدة . فاستخرت الله تعالى في ذلك ، نشراً للعلم ، وتعميماً للنفع . فقمت بمراجعتها ، وتخريج أحاديثها ، والتعليق على بعض المواضع ، وتصنيفها على أبواب الفقه المعروفة ، ليسهل الرجوع إليها ، والبحث فيها ، وسميتها : 
( ثمرات التدوين من مسائل ابن عثيمين )
وانا قرأت تفسير السعدى فى اول استقامتى ثم بعد فترة كان يكرر على احد الاخوان ان اعد قراءته فتأخذنى العزة بالغباء واقل فى نفسى هل انا مازلت مبتدأ حتى أقرأه مرة اخرى  ثم لما هدانى الله تعالى وأعدت قراءته تيقنت انى كنت (  )  وأنها ليست اعادة بل اداء

----------


## أبو يوسف العتيبي

> أحسن الله إليك
> 
> الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي من النوادر التي قل أن يجود الزمان بمثلها.
> وكما ذكر الشيخ بكر أبو زيد: ملئ علما من رأسه إلى قدميه.


أقصد الشيخ محمد المختارالشنقبطي الواعظ الفقيه.

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحجري

الفاضل أبا مالك المقصود الشيخ محمد المختار وليس الشيخ محمد الأمين رحمهم الله جميعا .
واذكر أن الشيخ علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله ذكر في ذكرياته أنه قرأ كتاب الأغاني ثلاث مرات . وقرأ كتاب الفرج بعد الشدة ثلاثين مرة . و سمعت أن الشيخ عبدالله السعد قرأ مثل التاريخ الكبير للبخاري والجرح والتعديل لابن أبي حاتم والكامل لابن عدي مرات كثيرة وليس بمستغرب عليه .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
هلا أعطيتنا نبذة عن الشيخ محمد المختار؛ لأن عددا كبيرا من الشناقطة يدعون بـ(محمد المختار)

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحجري

الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي هو والد الشيخ الفقيه محمد صاحب الدروس في المسجد النبوي وله درس الترمذي في جدة , والشيخ محمد المختار ( الوالد ) من أقران الشيخ الأمين وله شرح على النسائي ولم يكمل وهو مطبوع .

----------


## أبو جهاد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> القائل هو الشيخ الدكتور / محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي ( وليس محمد المختارالشنقيطي !)
> المدرس بالمسجد النبوي , والشارح لسنن الترمذي في مدينة جدة . 
> وصاحب هذا الموقع :
> http://www.shankeety.net/Alfajr01Beta/
> وهنا صفحته على ( طريق الإسلام ) :
> http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...&scholar_id=63
> والشيخ حفظه الله تعالى , يمزج في دروسه بين التعليم والتربية والموعظة والنصيحة على منهج السلف الصالح .وغالباً ماتكون مواعظه آخر الدرس , أو إجابةً لأحد الأسئلة .
> ولذلك يحضر مجالسه طلبة العلم والعوام والنساء 
> والله أعلم

----------


## أبو طلال العنزي

الحمد لله
منّ الله عليّ بقراءة ( أباطيل وأسمار ) قراءة واحدة غيرتني تغييرا تاما حتى أنني استعرت جمهرة مقالات محمود شاكر قبل شرائي لها وقرأتها كاملة والحمد لله ، وكتاب المتنبي ، وأحس بحاجة شديدة لمراجعتها .
أما دواوين الأدب عند ابن خلدون فبدأت ولما أنته حتى الآن وسأجعلها مما يعاد ويكرر .
وقرأت ديوان جرير 3 مرات متتالية ، وقرأت دواوين مدرسة عبيد الشعر حتى الحطيئة قراءة متأنية أستخرج منها أشياء وأشياء وأسأل الله الإعانة على مراجعتها ثانية وثالثة ورابعة الخ .
الحمد لله على نعمه الكثيرة

----------


## خالد المرسى

يوصى الشيخ عبد الرحمن الشهرى طلة العلم بقراءة تفسير السعدى كل سنة مرة لتستقر معانيه فى القلوب رحمهما الله تعالى

----------


## المحب الكبير

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الماتع

----------


## ضيف الله الشمراني

أذكر أن أستاذي في مادة النحو في المرحلة الثانوية حدثنا مرة عن القراءة وأهميتها ، وكان مما ذكر ـ من باب تحفيزنا على القراءة وكثرة المطالعة ـ أنه قرأ البداية والنهاية لابن كثير 12مرة .
كما أعرف أحد مشايخ المدينة الفقهاء يقرأ مجلد الحج من المغني كل سنة ، وقد قرأه أكثر من عشر مرات

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...2&postcount=56

----------


## عبدالله العلي

للرفع تذكيرا بهذا الموضوع النافع
وقد كان في أوله سؤالا طرح في ملتقى أهل الحديث ~ فأبدع أبومالك في الإجابة عليه
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87560

----------


## أنهار المحيسن

ـ سمعت أن الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير قرأ فتح الباري 70 مرة، ولما سئل عن ذلك قال: هذا من حسن ظنكم.
فلم ينكر ذلك
ـ والشيخ سلمان العودة قرأ مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام خمس مرات في محنته
اللهم ارزقنا ما رزقتهم
موضوع شائق ماتع، بورك الطرح

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بل أنكر الشيخ ذلك ، وقال إن قراءة فتح الباري سبعين مرة تحتاج إلى مائة وأربعين سنة !!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ذكر بعض الإخوة في ملتقى أهل الحديث أنه قرأ فتح الباري تسع عشرة مرة !!
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...6&postcount=30

فليفدنا الإخوة بتجاربهم في هذا الباب.

----------


## هاشم الجزائري

أنا عن نفسي قرأت فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد مرات لا أحصيها حتى أكاد أحفظ هذا الكتاب 
 وقرأت كل شرح مطبوع أو على الشبكة أو مسموع لكتاب التوحيد ولاأستثني إلا ما صدر حديثا
ومع ذلك لا أزال اخاف من الشرك أعاذني الله و إياكم (ابتسامة)

----------


## شلاش

> ومع ذلك لا أزال اخاف من الشرك أعاذني الله و إياكم (ابتسامة)


أخي الفاضل  لا يليق بك وضع هذه الابتسامة  بعد هذا الكلام العظيم

قال الله وجل الله {وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ آمِنًا وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَن نَّعْبُدَ الأَصْنَامَ} (35) سورة إبراهيم

فمن يأمن من المكر ؟؟؟

----------


## الديواني إسلام

> ذكرتم- يا أبا مالك - كتاب أباطيل وأسمار ضمن الكتب الماتعة
> وقد حاولت أن أقرأه فلم أستسغه لصعوبته
> فهل تعني ما تقول بأنه في مصاف كتاب وحي القلم؟
> وأما تكرار الكتب
> فعند الصينيين مثل وهو لأن كتابا عشر مرات خير من أن تقرأ عشرة كتب
> ونقلت عن العقاد
> وللأسف فأنا ممن وصمهم الشيخ العوضي: بالملولين
> فيندر أن أكرر كتابا أكثر من مرتين
> إلا لغرض تقييد الفوائد ومراجعة التعليقات لنقلها في كناش خاص
> ...


لو بدأت قراءته من المقالة السابعة فستستسيغه :Smile:  جدا

----------


## الديواني إسلام

لا أذكر إلا أني قرأت : مختصر سيرة ابن هشام أكثر من مرة!
بصراحة أرى من المفيد أن يقرأ الإنسان الكتاب دون أن يضع في ذهنه أنه سيعاود قراءته مرة أخرى فبهذا يستطيع أن يستفيد من الكتاب أكثر!!!

----------


## زيد عبيد زيد

أعرف أحد العامة ( حارس عمارة ) كثيرا ما يذكر تاريخ الأمويين والعباسيين وأخبار ملوكهم، ولما سألته من أين لك هذا؟ قال لي عن نفسه وهو صادق إن شاء الله: إنه قرأ البداية والنهاية لابن كثير، فتعجبت من همة هذا الرجل، وفتورنا! والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أنا عن نفسي فإنّي مؤمن بما قاله العقاد من أنّ قراءة الكتاب الواحد ثلاث مرات خير من قراءة ثلاثة كتب.
وأزيد على هذه المقولة وأقول: (خصوصاً في الفقه) لأنّ كل سطر من كتب الفقه فيه مسألتان أو أكثر, ففي كل مرة يجدّ لك من المسائل مكان خاف عنك في المرات السابقة
ولقد بلغني عن شيخنا فقيه الشافعية في الأحساء الشيخ أحمد الدوغان حفظه الله أنّه بعدما انقطع عن التدريس لكبر سنه أخذ في تكرار كتاب عمدة السالك وعدة الناسك لابن النقيب المصري كلما انتهى منه أعاده.
وشيخنا الفقيه الشيخ عبد اللطيف السعيد العرفج قال لي عدة مرات أنه درّس العمدة أكثر من ثلاثين مرة, وكل مرة يكتشف فيها أشياء لم يكن يعلمها من قبل.
وأخبرني أيضاً حفظه الله بأنّه قد قرأ الإيضاح للإمام النووي على شيخه الشيخ أحمد الدوغان ثلاث مرات.      
وقد قرأت عدد من الكتب أكثر من مرة منها: منهج الطلاب لشيخ الإسلام زكريا الأنصاري, والرفع والتكميل في الجرح والتعديل للكنوي, وتوجيه النظر في أصول أهل الأثر لطاهر الجزائري.
وبعض الكتب قرأتها مرة وأنا في الثانية مثل: مختصرات الكتب الستة للبغا, ووفيات الأعيان لابن خلكان وغيرها.

----------


## ابومصعب الكويتي

اسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم ان يرزقنا العلم النافع والعمل الصالح

وحبذا لو ذكر لنا الاخوة الكرام طريقتهم في قراءة القرآن والورد اليومي الذي يأخذونه 

وليس في ذلك رياء ولا سمعة ...بل فيه تنشيط للاخوة الافاضل ورفع الهمم 

ولا تخفى عليكم قصة ابي بكر عندما سأل النبيُ( صلى الله عليه وسلم)  الصحابة: من اصبح منكم صائما ومن اتبع جنازة ومن اطعم مسكينا ..من عاد منكم مريضا .او كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام 
..فأجاب ابوبكر : أنا  يا رسول الله 

وليكن لسان حالكم ومقالكم ((          اللهم إني اعوذ بك ان اشرك بك وانا اعلم واستغفرك لما لا اعلم))
رزقنا الله واياكم الاخلاص في القول والعمل

----------


## ابن تيميـة

> فليفدنا الإخوة بتجاربهم في هذا الباب.


أرجو أن يلبي إخواننا نداء أخيهم , وأن يُجيب أبو مالك هذا الطلب :
أتحفنا أبامالك بتجربتكم في هذا الأمر . جزاك الله خيرا .
والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## ابن تيميـة

أعرف أحد طلاب العلم ممن يشاركون في هذا المنتدى المبارك وقد قرأ  الكثير من المطولات عدة مرات , في فترة تقارب 23 عاما . والسبب وراء هذا فيما أعلمه من حاله أمران :
ــ أنه لا يدع كتابا ابتدأه حتى يختمه .
ــ أنه قليل القراءة في الكتب المختصرة (ما يسمى بالكُتيبات) . 



والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

إضافة ليست على شرط الموضوع لكنها قريبة :

كنت مع الشيخ المحدث الشاب قبل نحو من سنة فسألته عن آخر ما قرأ من الكتب فقال :

قرأت تاريخ ابن عساكر كاملاً بحمدالله هذه الأيام

وللعلم فإن تاريخ ابن عساكر سبعون مجلداً !!

----------


## الالوكي

الحفظ الحفظ الحفظ يا إخوة 
 عند الحاجة خير معين لك هو ما حفظته
ولا أعني التقليل من شأن القراءة ولكن حتى لا نغفل هذا الجانب
( فاحفظ فكل حافظ إمام)

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

جزاك الله خير اخي ابا مالك على هذا الموضوع النافع
اتخذت تكرار القراءة للكتب منهج لي خاصة كتب الأصول فممن كررت القراءة فيه:
شرح حلية طالب لابن عثيمين (لاأذكر كم مرة كررته من روعة شرح الشيخ)
كتاب العلم  لابن عثيمين  مرتان
شرح الأصول الثلاثة   اربع مرات
جامع العلوم والحكم لابن رجب   ثلاث مرات
شرح السنه للبربهاري  مرتان
شرح لمعة الإعتقاد لابن عثيمين   مرتان
القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد  مرتان
شرح العقيدة الطحاوية  اربع مرات بشروح مختلفه
صيد الخاطر لابن جوزي مرات عديده لااذكرها
شرح مسائل الجاهلية مرتان
وغيرهم

----------


## أبو آلاء

زادكم الله همة وحرصا..
الموضوع ذاته يحتاج إلى قراءة أكثر من مرة (ابتسامة) 
وينبغي على طالب العلم أن ينتقي الكتب التي تغني عن قراءة غيرها , وأعجبتني كلمة أبي القاسم :" التوسط النوعي أفضل من الاكثار العددي"

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

أبا مالك ؛ بارك الله فيك  .
ألا يكون ذلك من قبيل ضعف التحصيل ؟ 
أقصد أن الإنسان إذا وضع في باله أنه سيعيد الكتاب ؛ فلا يتشرب ما في الكتاب كما يتشربه من يرى أنه لن يرجع إليه .
وقد سمعت عن الشيخ عبد الله السعد قوله : اقرأ الكتاب وفي بالك أنك لن ترجع إليه .

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع المميز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ...



وهذه نصيحة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ لمن ينسى العلم

المقدم: أحسن الله إليكم ورفع درجاتكم ونفعنا بعلمكم.
فضيلة الشيخ أنا لي رغبة في طلبة العلم وإفادة غيري؛ ولكن مشكلتي أني إذا سمعت العلم أنساه ولا يبقى في ذاكرتي منه شيء، وبماذا تنصحونني؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا.

ج/ الحمد لله وبعد: الناس يتفاوتون في طلب العلم، ليس كل من طلب العلم صار حافظا لكل ما يسمع؛ لكن سيحفظ شيئا، والعلم يؤخذ شيئا فشيئا، فإذا كرر حفظ، وأنا أوصيه بأن يجتهد في حفظ القرآن؛ لأن الحفظ غريزة، وبالحفظ وتكرار الحفظ تزداد، وتقوى ومن جرب وجد أن حفظ القرآن به يبدأ الطريق في انفتاح الحافظة، السائل إذا كان أنه لم يحفظ القرآن، فليجتهد في حفظ القرآن.

لذلك كان جمع من أهل العلم يعني في الزمن القديم لما كان طالب العلم يأتي للمسجد ويلازم المشايخ في كل اليوم، إذا أتى يريد العلم وهو لم يحفظ القرآن قالوا له احفظ القرآن أولا ثم إيتِ؛ لأن حفظ القرآن يفتق الحافظة.

لهذا من حفظ، جرب حفظ القرآن يجد مثلا أن أول عشرة أجزاء تجد يجلس في الثمن ساعة يحفظ فيه يحفظه، ثم يحتاج إلى تكرار؛ لكن بعد ذلك في العشرين جزء الثانية يسهل يسهل حتى ربما حفظ ثلاثة أثمان أربع نصف جزء في جلسة بين المغرب والعشاء أو بعد الفجر، وهذا واقع.

فإن الحافظة مع ممارستها واستعمالها تزيد، لذلك أوصيه بحفظ القرآن والاجتهاد في اعلم فإن العلم يزداد بإذن الله تعالى، والحفظ يأتي إن شاء الله تعالى. انتهى

إذا كما قال الشيخ حفظه الله كثرة القراءة والتكرار للحفظ ينشط الحافظة ويزيدها ..زادكم الله من فضله واحسانه ووفقنا وأياكم لما يحب ويرضى...

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

قال الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون رحمه الله في كتابه قطوف أدبية دراسات نقدية في التراث العربي ( ص:12
ط1= 1409) وهو آخر ماكتب الأستاذ كما أفاد الناشر (مكتبة السنة القاهرة) :
"وأذكر أنني عند تحقيقي لكتاب الحيوان للجاحظ، هالني تنوع المعارف التي يتضمنها هذا الكتاب الموسوعي، ووجدت أني لو خبطت عل غير هدى لم أتمكن من إقامة نصه على الوجه الذي ينبغي أن يكون عليه. فوسمت لنفسي منهجاً بعد قراءتي للكتاب سبع مرات، منها ست مرات اقتضاها معارضتي لكل مخطوط من مخطوطاته على حدة، ومرة سابعة كنت أقرؤه لتنسيق فقاره وتبويب فصوله، فكنت بذلك واعياً حافظاً لكثير مما ورد فيه"

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

وقع مني سهواً كتابة ص: 12 والصحيح ص :28

----------


## ابن تيميـة

أعرف طالب علم  قرأ الكتب التالية أكثر من مرة , منها الذي قرأه مرتين , ومنها ما قرأه ثلاث عشرة مرة , وهي :
فتح الباري .
شرح النووي على مسلم .
بذل المجهود .
عون المعبود .
الكتب الستة .
مسند أحمد .
سنن البيهقي .
تفسير الطبري .
تفسير القرطبي .
تفسير الرازي .
المغني لابن قدامة .
الذحيرة للقرافي .
الأم للشافعي .
حاشية ابن عابدين .
فتاوى ابن تيمية .
درء تعارض العقل والنقل .
بيان تلبيس الجهمية .
منهاج السنة .
النحو الوافي .
حاشية الصبان على شرح الأشموني .
درة الغواص .
فتح المغيث .
الكوكب المنير .
المنهاج للسبكي .
وغيرها .
وإذا زرت مكتبته تجد عدد المرات مكتوبا على طرة الكتاب , هكذا :   /  , فكل خط يعني قراءة مرة وهكذا . 
وفي رسالته للماجستير قرأ (271) كتابا في الفكر الفلسفي ثلاث مرات .
إضافة إلى حفظه للقرآن الكريم , والكتب التسعة , مع ألفية ابن مالك والعراقي ومراقي السعود .
وقد رأيت عند باب المكتبة مكتوب : العلم إذا أعطيته كلك أعطاك بعضه .

والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## أبوإسماعيل الهروي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا أباالوليد: لاتضاد بين قراءة الكتاب أكثر من مرة وبين أن تجعل في نفسك أنك
لن تعود إليه.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

يرفع .. لرفع الهمم

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

جيد  

سنقنص أهل العلم هنا " حتى نحاول أن نستفيد منهم ونتعلّم على أيديهم " (ابتسامة) 

بالنسبة لموضوع التَكرار ,,, فالمكرّر أحد ثلاثة رجال : 
1: إما مستوعب الكتاب من قراءته الأولى ولمتاعته وجميل كلامه وفوائده الغزيرة يكرّره مع حفظه له . 
2: وإما فهم بعضه واستشكل عليه بعضه فيريد فهم الكتاب كاملا , وفي كل مرّة يمرّ الفوائد والقصص ذات عبر ويتركها ترك المجل . 
3: وإما لم يفهم الكتاب - ولن يفهمه - فتكراره يريد ضياع وقته فيه . أو من أجل أن يقال قرأته مرّات ومرّات . 

وإنّي أقول - في خلال تجربتي - يا أيّها المكرّر - من الرجلين الآخريين - عندي لك نصيحة بدل تَكرار الكتاب فأقول : 

(1) يجب أن تجعل لك هدفٌ في قراءتك لهذا الكتاب . لماذا تقرأه ؟ وهل أنا بحاجة له في مرتبتي هذه ؟ أم إلى مرتبة متقدّمة ....
(2) بدل تكراره ( لخّصه وانتخب منه الفوائد ورسّخها في ذهنك وأسمعها غيرك ) في المرة الأولى واحفظها من الوهلة الأولى فسيكون أفضل من تكراره عشرات المرّات . وهو المجرّب .  
هذا ما استحضرته في هذه العجالة السريعة ولعلّ الأخوة يتحفونا بفوائدهم .

----------


## أبو يوسف العتيبي

> أعرف طالب علم قرأ الكتب التالية أكثر من مرة , منها الذي قرأه مرتين , ومنها ما قرأه ثلاث عشرة مرة , وهي :
> فتح الباري .
> شرح النووي على مسلم .
> بذل المجهود .
> عون المعبود .
> الكتب الستة .
> مسند أحمد .
> سنن البيهقي .
> تفسير الطبري .
> ...


تقصد أعرف عالم. :Smile:

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

قال الفقيه عبد الوهاب الشعراني الصوفي (0) صاحب الطبقات والميزان وغيرها في كتابه المنن الكبرى الجالبة للسرور والبشرى أو لطائف المنن ص40:
 " ومما أنعم الله به عليّ : كثرة مطالعتي لكتب الشريعة وآلائها بنفسي ثم مراجعة العلماء لما أشكل عليّ منها دون الاستقلال بفهمي لاحتمال الخطأ فطالعتُ بحمد الله تعالى ....
 (ثم ذكر كتبا كثيرة نفيسة في شتى الفنون طالعها مرة واحدة ولخص بعضها يحسن مراجعتها ففيها فوائد ورفع للهمة 
 أثبتُّ منها ما يناسب الموضوع مما طالعه أكثر من مرة وذلك بتصرف يسير ميزته بما بين الأقواس) 
 قال رحمه الله وتجاوز عنه : فطالعتُ بحمد الله تعالى:
 1_ شرح الروض للشيخ زكريا (الأنصاري) (شيخُه) نحو ثلاثين مرة
 2_ وشرحه لابن سولة (شمس الدين ابن سولة الدمياطي وشرحه مطول) مرتين
 3_ وطالعت كتاب الأم للإمام الشافعي ثلاث مرات حتى كنت أستحضر غالب نصوصه...
 4_ وطالعت مسند الإمام الشافعي وشرحه للجاولي (يعني شرح سنجر الأمير مطبوع) ثلاثة مرات
 5_ وطالعت كتاب المحلى لابن حزم في الخلاف العالي ثلاث مرات ومختصره للشيخ محيي الدين ابن العربي مرة واحدة وهو ثلاثون مجلدة ضخمة...
 6_ وطالعت فروع ابن الحداد مرتين
 7_ وطالعت الرافعي الكبير  ثلاث مرات
 8_ وطالعت الروضة سبع مرات
 9_ وطالعت شرح المهذب (يعني المجموع للنووي) *نحو خمسين مرة*...
 10_ وطالعت شرح مسلم للنووي خمس عشر مرة...
 11_ وطالعت المهمات للأسنوي 
 12_ والتعقابات (يعني على المهمات) لابن العماد مرتين....
 13_ وطالعت الخادم (أي خادم الزركشي على الرافعي والروضة وهو كبير جدا مخطوط) مرتين ونصفا...
 14_ وطالعت شرح المنهاج للجلال المحلي مع تصحيح ابن قاضي عجلون نحو ثلاثين مرة
 15_ وطالعت شرح البهجة(منظومة لابن المقري اليمني في خمسة آلاف بيت) للشيخ ولي الدين العراقي مرات....
 16_ وطالعت قواعد الشيخ عز الدين الكبرى والصغرى خمس مرات...
 17_ وقواعد الزركشي ثلاث مرات ثم اختصرتها.....
 وغير ذلك من الكتب المشهورة في الفقه وتوابعه.....
 18_ شرح الكرماني على البخاري مرتين
 19_ وشرح البرماوي على البخاري خمس مرات
 20_ وشرح العيني على البخاري مرتين
 21_ وشرح القسطلاني مرة ونصفا...
 22_ وشرح الشيخ زكريا (الأنصاري) على مسلم خمس مرات وغالب مسودته بخطي كما مر بيانه آنفا...

 23_ تفسير الخازن ثلاث مرات
 24_ وتفسير ابن عادل سبع مرات
 25_ وتفسير الكواشي عشر مرات..
 26_ وتفسير القرطبي مرتين...
 27_ وتفسير البيضاوي خمس مرات...
 29_ وطالعت تفسيري الإمام الواحدي البسيط والوجيز
 30_ وتفسيري الشيخ عبد العزيز الديريني (الدميري له تفسير منظوم وآخر سماه المصباح المنير) الكبير والصغير ثلاث مرات
 31_ وطالعت تفسير الجلالين نحو ثلاثين مرة
 32_ والتفسير الكبير للجلال السيوطي المسمى بالدر المنثور ثلاث مرات......
 33_ وطالعت تفسير البيضاوي مع حاشية الشيخ زكريا عليه خمس مرات....
 34_ وتهذيب الأسماء واللغات للنووي طالعته خمس عشرة مرة....ا.هــ


  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قلت: وأغلب هذه الكتب مطولات منها ما هو أكثر من عشر مجلدات ومنها ما هو أكثر من عشرين مجلدة


  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من الفوائد ضمن حديثه عما قرأه من الكتب أنه قال:
 ــ وطالعت تفسير الإمام سنيد بن عبد الله الأزدي يروي عن وكيع وهو تفسير نفيس وقد تطلبه الشيخ جلال الدين السيوطي عشرين سنة فلم يظفر بنسخة منه ثم جردتُ أحاديثه وآثاره في مجلد

 ــ وقال وطالعت تفسير ابن النقيب المقدسي وهو مائة مجلدة ضخمة ما طالعت أوسع منه
 

 وهذه همم يخضع لها 

 والله أعلم 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
(0) ينظر هذا الرابط لمعرفة حاله : *يا أهل العلم افتونا فى الشعرانى صاحب الطبقات  هل هو مخرف أم  عالم رباني*

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

سبحان الله .. مانالوا ما نالوه من فراغ
ونحن نطلب منزلتهم
 وتزاحم أسماؤنا أسماءهم
بقلة بضاعتنا وفتور عزيمتنا وركاكة عبارتنا
فإلى الله نشكو حالنا, فهو الموفق لكل خير
والهادي إلى سواء السبيل

----------


## ابوأحمد بن أحمد

موضوع نافع
وانا احرص على تكرار كتب شيخ الاسلام قدس الله روحه كررت منها الواسطية والعبودية ورفع الملام والتوسل والوسيلة
المدخل لابن بدران والمدخل المفصل لشيخ بكر والردود له والداء والدواء
والروض المربع(العبادات) لاني احسب انه في باب المعاملات اقل نفعا منه في العبادات
وكررت صفحات من اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم والتدمرية والاستغاثة ومن اغاثة اللهفان ومدارج السالكين وشرح الطحاوية ومن الفروق للقرافي والسير للذهبي واخرى لاداعي لذكرها
واخوكم في بداية الطلب لي سنتان فقط
وارجو من اخينا ابي مالك ان يذكر تجربته في الباب

----------


## محمد محمود أمين

للرفع 
موضوع غاية في الروعة

----------


## عبدالله العلي

مما كررت : 
قراءه هذا الموضوع أكثر من مرة .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> مما كررت : 
> قراءه هذا الموضوع أكثر من مرة .


يحتاج إلى تكرار مرة أخرى ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أبوعبدالله النجدي

جزاك الله خير أخي أبومالك.......

أنا ممن صنفتهم ((الملول)) لكن ما الذي تجني منه فوائد أكثر قراءة كتاب جديد أم قراءة الكتاب عدة مرات؟

وما رأيك أخي في مؤلفات الأديب الشيخ علي الطنطاوي بالمقارنة مع الرافعي؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

أما السؤال الأول، فالكتب تختلف؛ فبعضها لا تستحق أن تقرأ مرارا لضعفها أو لوجود ما هو أهم منها.
وبعضها يحتاج إلى أن يقرأ مرارا، وفي كل مرة تستفيد ما لم تنتبه له سابقا، ولولا ذلك لما كان هناك وجه لحفظ بعض الكتب.

وأما السؤال الثاني فلعلك تفرده في مشاركة مفردة حتى لا يخرج بالموضوع عن نصابه.

----------


## أبو العبّاس

> ـ سمعت أن الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير قرأ فتح الباري 70 مرة، ولما سئل عن ذلك قال: هذا من حسن ظنكم.
> فلم ينكر ذلك


هذا لا يثبت . 
أحد الإخوة الثقات حدثني أنه سأله : كم مرةً قرأت فتح الباري ؟ فقال : مرة واحدة . 
ولعل بعض الإخوة يرى عناية الشيخ واستحضاره لأشياء من فتح الباري فيظن أن السبب كثرة القراءة بينما السبب طريقة القراءة إذ الشيخ له طريقة في قراءته معروفة من حفظ التعريفات والمهم ، وتكرار الأقل أهمية ، ونقل الفوائد ، والتلوين بالأحمر والأسود ... الخ . وقد ذكرها في شريط الكتب الستة وشروحها ، أو كيف يقرأ طالب العلم ( نسيتُ في أيهما ) .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## طلال العراقي

بفضل الله قرأت الحموية أكثر من عشر مرات ولكن العجيب انني لم أجد احدا من الإخوة ذكر أنه قرأ الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية مع ان الكتاب إسم على مسمى

----------


## أبو عبد البر بوظهر

بارك الله فيكم بنسبة لي لا يهمني أن أكمل كتاب أقرأه لذلك فقد قرأت نيل الأوطار الثلثين منه ثلاثة مرات و إستخرجت منه الأقوال الفقهية في كراريس و مازلت أقرأ فيه و في الكراريس من حين لآخرو بعض الأبواب أعدتها أكثر من ذلك و قد سمعت أن أبى أسحاق الشيرازي كان يكرر المسألة ألف مرة أو قال كنا نكرر أي في زمانه و هذه طريقة المسائل لا الكتب و هي أفيد للحفظ و الفهم فإن المسائل لها لها مذاهب و جزئيات لا يحاط بها في كتاب واحد إلا في كتب مخصوصة و العلم لا يقبل الجمود

----------


## أبو إبراهيم الجزائري

أما أنا فإنّ يديّ لا تقويان على فراق أباطيل وأسمار، العيب الوحيد في القراءة من الكتاب؛ أنّ غلافه اهترأ من كثرة ما تكتنفه أناملي...بل علا بعضَ صفحاته سوادٌ من عرق يديّ وأنا أضغط عليه ضغطي على ولدي حين أحضنه إليًّ، قد يبعث هذا الكلام شيئاً من الغرابة في قلوب البعض!...لكنه والله حالُ الإدمان التي بليتُ بها مع هذا الكتاب، قرأتُ للرافعي وللبشير الإبراهيمي وللطنطاوي ووو... لكنّ هذا الكتاب وذاك الكاتب وذيّاك الأسلوب الرفيع اقتحموا عقلي، واستحوذوا على مواطن النشوة فيه، إن ّ أبا فهر قد ملك من العربية ناصيتها، وألان الله له قيادها، فهي بأمره سائرة من دون حَكَمة، كأنّ الكلمات جمعت في كلتا يديه فهو يغمز إلى ما شاء منها بعينه؛ فتقعَ مأمورةً في موضعها من السطر لا تجاوزه...
أعلم أني قد أكون غاليتُ شيئاً ما؛ لكني والله لا أراني فعلتُ ذلك، وما على من لا يقبل مثل هذا الكلام إلاّ أن يجرّب، فإن هو حتى بعد التجربة لم يجد موجدتي؛ فلستُ مُثرِّبه؛ ولكني قائلٌ له: يا عظيم ما فاتك....

----------


## أبو إبراهيم الجزائري

المعروف عن الشناقطة اعتناؤهم بالحفظ غالبَ أوقاتهم، ويكادون يتفردّون في العالم الإسلامي بذلك، وفرعُ ذلك اعتناؤهم بالتكرار؛ فهو عندهم سياج علمهم، ومربط حراسته، لا يختلف في ذلك كبيرهم عن صغيرهم ولا المنتهي فيهم عن المبتدي منهم، وهذا ما جعلهم أصحاب الاختصاص في فنّ التكرار، وأذكر أنّ الشيخ سالما ولد عدّود رحمه الله ذكر أنّ من مساوئ طريقة الشناقطة؛ عدم اعتنائها بكثرة المقروء لانشغالها بكثرة التكرار والمراجعة، لكنّ فائدة ذلك: الضبطُ المحكم والإتقانُ الشديد لذلك المحفوظ؛ بالطريقة التي تجعل النسيان في آخر قائمة المعوّقات عندهم.
واعتبار الشيخ لذلك من المساوئ - فيما أرى - إنما هو من باب ما يجري على لسان الموسوعيين من العلماء؛ حين يفوتهم ما لو قوبل بما يحملون من آلة العلم ورصيده؛ لما عُدَّ بذاك...
وعليه؛ فإن التكرار هو إكسير العلم بعد الفهم، ومن قدر على ألاّ يخطئه كوسيلة للتحصيل الجادّ فليفعل، فإنّه عقاله؛ متى ما رأيت أنّ النسيان يتربص بك...

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

موضوع رائع ( للرفع )
ولأشارككم :
لم أكرّر - إلى الآن - قراءةَ كتابٍ أكثر من 3 مرّات ، فإنّي بعدَها لا أستسيغُه إلا بعد سنوات ، وما زالتِ السنوات لم تأتِ بعدُ ، ذلكَ أنّهُ بعدَ سنواتٍ سيستحيلُ مَذاقًا يختلفُ تمامًا عن طعمِه الآن فيلذّ ويطيب !

----------

